# mounting in utf-8 support



## lio_013 (Apr 19, 2009)

hello every one 
this is my first post in ur forums 
my problem is that i cannot read the files and folders named in my 
native language "arabic" also i cannot save ant text file in arabic 
i used to solve it in slackware by editing the "lang.sh" file 
but in bsd i cannot find such a file 
i add LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 to the .xprofile but when i did that i couldnot mount any of my ntfs partitions 
so any help please????
i use kde 4.2


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 19, 2009)

add it to your ~/.cshrc, ~/.shrc depending on what kind of shell are you using.

I'm using shells/mksh
here's my entry in ~/.shrc

```
LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"
LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
export LC_ALL LANG
```

also your locale must be in /usr/share/locale

[for my language it's not available]


----------



## lio_013 (Apr 19, 2009)

i want to thank u for quick reply 
im using /bin/bash 
and i add the three mentioned lines into .schrc and .cshrc
i dont know which one i should modefy but it didnot work 
and yes i have alot of encoding folders in /usr/share/locale 
i dont know how to use it


----------



## ale (Apr 19, 2009)

If you are talking about _/usr/local/bin/bash_ you can try adding them to _~/.bashrc_


----------



## lio_013 (Apr 19, 2009)

i dont have ~/.bashrc only 
~/.cshrc, ~/.shrc 
now the problem is bigger Ale 
i read in one of ur posts to do the following commands to auto mount ntfs partitions


```
mv /sbin/mount_ntfs /sbin/mount_ntfs.orig && \
ln -s /usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g /sbin/mount_ntfs
```

after i do those instructions i cannot mount any ntfs partitions   
what should i do to fix that and read my file names in arabic


----------



## lio_013 (Apr 19, 2009)

and this is the contents of my 
/usr/share/locale folder

```
[root@pcbsd]/root(7)# ls /usr/share/locale
UTF-8            de_CH.UTF-8      en_US.ISO8859-15 fr_FR.ISO8859-15 ko_KR.CP949      no_NO.ISO8859-1  sv_SE.ISO8859-1
af_ZA.ISO8859-1  de_DE.ISO8859-1  en_US.US-ASCII   fr_FR.UTF-8      ko_KR.UTF-8      no_NO.ISO8859-15 sv_SE.ISO8859-15
af_ZA.ISO8859-15 de_DE.ISO8859-15 en_US.UTF-8      he_IL.UTF-8      ko_KR.eucKR      no_NO.UTF-8      sv_SE.UTF-8
af_ZA.UTF-8      de_DE.UTF-8      es_ES.ISO8859-1  hi_IN.ISCII-DEV  la_LN.ISO8859-1  pl_PL.ISO8859-2  tr_TR.ISO8859-9
am_ET.UTF-8      el_GR.ISO8859-7  es_ES.ISO8859-15 hr_HR.ISO8859-2  la_LN.ISO8859-15 pl_PL.UTF-8      tr_TR.UTF-8
be_BY.CP1131     el_GR.UTF-8      es_ES.UTF-8      hr_HR.UTF-8      la_LN.ISO8859-2  pt_BR.ISO8859-1  uk_UA.CP1251
be_BY.CP1251     en_AU.ISO8859-1  et_EE.ISO8859-15 hu_HU.ISO8859-2  la_LN.ISO8859-4  pt_BR.UTF-8      uk_UA.ISO8859-5
be_BY.ISO8859-5  en_AU.ISO8859-15 et_EE.UTF-8      hu_HU.UTF-8      la_LN.US-ASCII   pt_PT.ISO8859-1  uk_UA.KOI8-U
be_BY.UTF-8      en_AU.US-ASCII   eu_ES.ISO8859-1  hy_AM.ARMSCII-8  lt_LT.ISO8859-13 pt_PT.ISO8859-15 uk_UA.UTF-8
bg_BG.CP1251     en_AU.UTF-8      eu_ES.ISO8859-15 hy_AM.UTF-8      lt_LT.ISO8859-4  pt_PT.UTF-8      zh_CN.GB18030
bg_BG.UTF-8      en_CA.ISO8859-1  eu_ES.UTF-8      is_IS.ISO8859-1  lt_LT.UTF-8      ro_RO.ISO8859-2  zh_CN.GB2312
ca_ES.ISO8859-1  en_CA.ISO8859-15 fi_FI.ISO8859-1  is_IS.ISO8859-15 mn_MN.UTF-8      ro_RO.UTF-8      zh_CN.GBK
ca_ES.ISO8859-15 en_CA.US-ASCII   fi_FI.ISO8859-15 is_IS.UTF-8      nb_NO.ISO8859-1  ru_RU.CP1251     zh_CN.UTF-8
ca_ES.UTF-8      en_CA.UTF-8      fi_FI.UTF-8      it_CH.ISO8859-1  nb_NO.ISO8859-15 ru_RU.CP866      zh_CN.eucCN
cs_CZ.ISO8859-2  en_GB.ISO8859-1  fr_BE.ISO8859-1  it_CH.ISO8859-15 nb_NO.UTF-8      ru_RU.ISO8859-5  zh_HK.Big5HKSCS
cs_CZ.UTF-8      en_GB.ISO8859-15 fr_BE.ISO8859-15 it_CH.UTF-8      nl_BE.ISO8859-1  ru_RU.KOI8-R     zh_HK.UTF-8
da_DK.ISO8859-1  en_GB.US-ASCII   fr_BE.UTF-8      it_IT.ISO8859-1  nl_BE.ISO8859-15 ru_RU.UTF-8      zh_TW.Big5
da_DK.ISO8859-15 en_GB.UTF-8      fr_CA.ISO8859-1  it_IT.ISO8859-15 nl_BE.UTF-8      sk_SK.ISO8859-2  zh_TW.UTF-8
da_DK.UTF-8      en_IE.UTF-8      fr_CA.ISO8859-15 it_IT.UTF-8      nl_NL.ISO8859-1  sk_SK.UTF-8
de_AT.ISO8859-1  en_NZ.ISO8859-1  fr_CA.UTF-8      ja_JP.SJIS       nl_NL.ISO8859-15 sl_SI.ISO8859-2
de_AT.ISO8859-15 en_NZ.ISO8859-15 fr_CH.ISO8859-1  ja_JP.UTF-8      nl_NL.UTF-8      sl_SI.UTF-8
de_AT.UTF-8      en_NZ.US-ASCII   fr_CH.ISO8859-15 ja_JP.eucJP      nn_NO.ISO8859-1  sr_YU.ISO8859-2
de_CH.ISO8859-1  en_NZ.UTF-8      fr_CH.UTF-8      kk_KZ.PT154      nn_NO.ISO8859-15 sr_YU.ISO8859-5
de_CH.ISO8859-15 en_US.ISO8859-1  fr_FR.ISO8859-1  kk_KZ.UTF-8      nn_NO.UTF-8      sr_YU.UTF-8
```


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 19, 2009)

Content for /usr/share/locale/ is same for all.

anyway, why won't you try shells/mksh, it's very nice shell, and you don't notice any significant diference (well maybe you'll notice speed, and some features, that bash doesn't have or some that are better implemented in mksh)
mksh is sh compliant shell


btw... let's make it clear:
what exactly do you mean i can't read files and folders named in my ative language "arabic" also i cannot save ant text file in arabic


What app are you using, perhaps we're looking entirely in wrong direction.


----------



## ale (Apr 19, 2009)

lio_013 said:
			
		

> i dont have ~/.bashrc only
> ~/.cshrc, ~/.shrc


Well, create it.
Are you sure you are using bash? What is the output of `$ echo $SHELL` ?



			
				lio_013 said:
			
		

> now the problem is bigger Ale
> i read in one of ur posts to do the following commands to auto mount ntfs partitions
> 
> 
> ...


This is to auto-mount ntfs partitions using fusefs-ntfs.
Try restoring the situation with
	
	



```
rm /sbin/mount_ntfs && mv /sbin/mount_ntfs.orig /sbin/mount_ntfs
```
Then, if you want write capabilities on ntfs, install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs from ports.
Once installed read carefully /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs/files/README.FreeBSD.


----------



## lio_013 (Apr 20, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Content for /usr/share/locale/ is same for all.
> 
> anyway, why won't you try shells/mksh, it's very nice shell, and you don't notice any significant diference (well maybe you'll notice speed, and some features, that bash doesn't have or some that are better implemented in mksh)
> mksh is sh compliant shell


 
ok i will try it 



			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> btw... let's make it clear:
> what exactly do you mean i can't read files and folders named in my ative language "arabic" also i cannot save ant text file in arabic
> 
> 
> What app are you using, perhaps we're looking entirely in wrong direction.



i mean that the arabic letters in the file or foldeers name appears as question marks also any arabic text insde a document 
i hope u got it


----------



## lio_013 (Apr 20, 2009)

oooh i think i was mistake about my shell


```
[root@pcbsd]/root(6)# echo $SHELL
/bin/csh
[root@pcbsd]/root(7)#
```


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 21, 2009)

lio_013 said:
			
		

> i mean that the arabic letters in the file or foldeers name appears as question marks also any arabic text insde a document
> i hope u got it




Before mounting drive try
*kldload libiconv*
as root

in general saving files with non-ASCII character set is not a pretty good idea

about text files you edit, i have same problem with my native language.


Ty using gnome instead, unlike KDE gnome never failed on me



ah, one more, you might be running non-unicode terminal (that's why you don't see native character set in virtual terminal)
try installing and running x11/rxvt-unicode

however it might not work if you didn't save files with UTF-8  names


----------



## lio_013 (Apr 21, 2009)

i solve part of the problem 
i add

```
LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"
LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
export LC_ALL LANG
```
to .xprofile at  my home dir
and now i can see the folders name in arabic 
but still cannot save arabic documents and text


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2009)

lio_013 said:
			
		

> but still cannot save arabic documents and text


What editor are you using?


----------



## lio_013 (Apr 21, 2009)

kwrite
but it works in open office document


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 21, 2009)

lio_013 said:
			
		

> kwrite
> but it works in open office document



Because OOO ain't part of KDE
Install and try editors/leafpad (just to see if it works)
it's lightweight editor, and it should work with your native language


----------



## lio_013 (Apr 24, 2009)

lio_013 said:
			
		

> i solve part of the problem
> i add
> 
> ```
> ...



After i did that every thing is ok but once any of the partition is unmounted i cannot mount it again so i remove those lines and restart x the mounting is good but still have the encoding problem


----------

